# Kicked 90*



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I've used 3/16" per inch of kick. Most times it works.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Bend stub 90s and kick them before you cut the long end off. Then shrink isn't an issue. Far easier and quicker to always do stub 90s and cut nipples.


----------



## quick_2 (Dec 12, 2012)

I've always pretended it was an offset.

Sort of like this. For 5" kick using 30 degree kick
If you bent a 5" offset the shrink would be 1 5/16"
Bend the 90 1 5/16 too far, measure from the back of the 90 10", bend to 30 degree.

Usually works out pretty close.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Worked for a consultant that said "Kicks are for when you are backed into a wall. Offsets only". 
Doesn't always work I found early on. "Unions are communist" was another of his gems.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

If you need precision pipe bending you need to brush up on trigonometry. You know your rise A, you know your length to the wall B. They interact with a 90 degree angle. You need to use trig to solve for C, the length of the pipe that will elevate. 
Hard to explain for me without being able to draw it. I bet there's demonstrations on YouTube though.

You Def want to use trig for precise bending though. It eliminates guesses and rules of thumb randomness. You can also use it to cut and thread a bent piece before you need it....you know those pieces that are too short to thread after they are bent. 

Trig is the way to go for serious pipe bending.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

mitch65 said:


> Worked for a consultant that said "Kicks are for when you are backed into a wall. Offsets only".
> Doesn't always work I found early on. "Unions are communist" was another of his gems.


LoL never heard the communist thing. When I started in the trade though they were really pricey. It was a Mark of tradesmanship and great pride to figure out a way to get a run done without using one. Doesn't seem to be true anymore. I see runs I could have done with no ericson that have 2 or 3 installed.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Get the iBend Pipe app. It's taken all the guess work out of my pipe bending.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Flyingsod said:


> LoL never heard the communist thing. When I started in the trade though they were really pricey. It was a Mark of tradesmanship and great pride to figure out a way to get a run done without using one. Doesn't seem to be true anymore. I see runs I could have done with no ericson that have 2 or 3 installed.
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


Ditto! I always liked the "how did you get that piece spun in?" comments... I only used them when I had to for devices...

I counted in a garage/shop (unclassified) on a job that was a little bigger than a 2 car garage and there was 40+ unions in there! About 3 were needed for device connection.. Or none if they would have used EMT.. lol..

Watched a guy battle an offset on a vertical run of conduit coming out of the top of a metal junction box.. About a 12" offset with 3 couplings (start, middle, end).. I asked why so many?? He said it was way easier to spin together with them. I said why not undo the myers hub at the jb, take the pipe out and spin it together on the floor and lift it with a rope? He didn't have a lot to say after that.. I think that was my 3rd knock on his "pipe running skills"...


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Not using unions when you should is just as bad as using them for everything. As far as the kicked 90 all you have to do is use the center of bend method. Multiply your kick depth by the multiplier of the angle being used and mark that distance back from the center of the stub riser, put in bender at center of bend for whatever you're using and bend to the degree. Your shrink is the same as it would be for an offset (1/4" per 1" for 30°, 3/8" per 1” for 45°, etc.)

Here is what I mean by center of bend 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Biscuits said:


> Not using unions when you should is just as bad as using them for everything. As far as the kicked 90 all you have to do is use the center of bend method. Multiply your kick depth by the multiplier of the angle being used and mark that distance back from the center of the stub riser, put in bender at center of bend for whatever you're using and bend to the degree. Your shrink is the same as it would be for an offset (1/4" per 1" for 30°, 3/8" per 1” for 45°, etc.)
> 
> Here is what I mean by center of bend
> 
> ...


I do the same thing on hand benders.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

mitch65 said:


> Worked for a consultant that said "Kicks are for when you are backed into a wall. Offsets only".
> Doesn't always work I found early on. "Unions are communist" was another of his gems.


. That is silly. Kicks reduce the amount of bends and make the wire easier to pull. Large kicks do look goofy but for ease of pull the more offsets you can reduce the better.

Unions can be avoided for the most part if you do stubs instead of putting a bend in the middle of the stick.


Flyingsod said:


> If you need precision pipe bending you need to brush up on trigonometry. You know your rise A, you know your length to the wall B. They interact with a 90 degree angle. You need to use trig to solve for C, the length of the pipe that will elevate.
> Hard to explain for me without being able to draw it. I bet there's demonstrations on YouTube though.
> 
> You Def want to use trig for precise bending though. It eliminates guesses and rules of thumb randomness. You can also use it to cut and thread a bent piece before you need it....you know those pieces that are too short to thread after they are bent.
> ...


. I have never seen a pipe crew use trig. If you have only one brand of pipe and one bender it doesn't take long to learn how bends will lay out. If you have to sit and figure out formulas you are wasting time. Ultimately when you run enough you will develop an eye and feel for it and not have to use a calculator at all.



drewsserviceco said:


> Get the iBend Pipe app. It's taken all the guess work out of my pipe bending.


. If you can add subtract multiply and devide there isn't any guess work to begin with.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

> If you can add subtract multiply and devide there isn't any guess work to begin with.



Although you're correct I would like to mention how big this trade can be and it can be easy for a person to get rusty with a particular skill set if they don't use those skills on a regular basis. 

If anybody checks the app out, it's pretty cool since it covers advanced bending methods as well as being able to be set to specific benders. 

This can be handy when the 50 year old Blackhawk bender comes out from the shop and the sticker for the take up and shrink table is long gone.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I have always used biscuits method for kicks. Just remember that after you get your measurement from the back of the 90, move the mark down the conduit 1/2 the width of the conduit. Like he said it is a center to center measurement. 

A while ago I bought the best bending app, ridged pro. I didn't use it at first because I did not want people seing me on my phone or using an app to bend conduit. For this type of bend, and you want to cut and thread ahead of time, this app is dead on. It also has the multiplier card that is automatically added to the apps calculator if you just want a simple offset using the coscant.

The image is for a 12" stub 5" kick at 30 degrees and the tail cut at 48".


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

TGGT said:


> I do the same thing on hand benders.




Me too.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Me too.


Nice trading wheels but, after 3 plus years of bending small EMT, you should be able to eyeball most bends.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

jrannis said:


> Nice trading wheels but, after 3 plus years of bending small EMT, you should be able to eyeball most bends.




Get out. That's like saying you don't need to use the arrow to bend your 90s. There's all sorts of stuff you can learn not to need to do but lining up a mark on the pipe with a mark on the bender is not one of them. When I hear people say they only use their eye when running pipe I instantly stop taking them seriously.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I mark the center of bends on all the benders I use also.


----------



## nownojin (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a large 3/4 rigid project coming up. I know how to use a mule with tri pod. How do you guys recommend i familiarize myself with our mechanical bender (used it for like 200 feet of pipe last year) ? Identify arrow , notch and star ? Brush up on trig ? use conduit bending app on phone ?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

nownojin said:


> I have a large 3/4 rigid project coming up. I know how to use a mule with tri pod. How do you guys recommend i familiarize myself with our mechanical bender (used it for like 200 feet of pipe last year) ? Identify arrow , notch and star ? Brush up on trig ? use conduit bending app on phone ?




Is it a Chicago style bender? If it is an 1818 I'd look at the manual for it online and somewhat familiarize yourself with the basics like stub measurements. I'd also find center of bend measurements for the size you're using. Find centers for 15, 30, and 45° and you should be good.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

nownojin said:


> I have a large 3/4 rigid project coming up. I know how to use a mule with tri pod. How do you guys recommend i familiarize myself with our mechanical bender (used it for like 200 feet of pipe last year) ? Identify arrow , notch and star ? Brush up on trig ? use conduit bending app on phone ?


As we are seeing in this thread and as I have always maintained there are two types of benders; artistic and scientific. Which type do you lean towards?
If you are scientifically inclined brush up on trigonometry.It's not that hard and doesn't take more time than using arithmetic. In fact it's faster as most mathematics tend to be. Every bend you make is part of a triangle making trig the perfect math to use for pipe bending. It's why it's taught in apprenticeships.

If you are artistically inclined the thing to do is grab a few sticks and bend them in various ways until you get a feel for how the bender is working the pipe. Not a bad way to go with smaller stuff. I don't think a few 3/4 sticks is going to break the bank.

In either case Def get a hold of the manual and read it! I'm sure there's YouTube vids too, try to find one about the exact bender you will be using. 

GL




Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

travis13 said:


> Hey guys, quick question on precisely kicking a 90* on say a piece of rigid, where you have to be right on. How do you find out the shrink? I would think depending on where you started your bend would have an effect on how much shrink you get compared to the amount of kick you want. Correct?


Practical and applied bending is best spelled out by the 

Benfield Conduit Bending Manual

ISBN 0-87288-510-0

Jack Benfield

https://www.amazon.com/Benfield-Con...TF8&qid=1466779979&sr=1-1&keywords=0872885100

Every j-man ought to have a personal copy, IMHO.

The posts above make complete sense after this little tome is in your hand.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

telsa said:


> Practical and applied bending is best spelled out by the
> 
> Benfield Conduit Bending Manual
> 
> ...


I saw a film by him in school. He was teaching how to use his bender. He also gave some of the history of his invention. He claimed to have invented half glasses too. He's quite the character. We in the trade owe him a lot. Imaging bending everything with hickeys!

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> Practical and applied bending is best spelled out by the
> 
> Benfield Conduit Bending Manual
> 
> ...


This and an Ugly's will get you through a lot of possible bad days.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

10°
1/16" shrink per inch of offset

22½° 
3/16" shrink per inch of offset

30°
1/4" shrink per inch of offset

45°
3/8" shrink per inch of offset

60°
1/2" shrink per inch of offset


With kicks you are measuring from the back of the 90 minus 1/2 the width of the pipe(ie. Center of pipe) to your center of bend.

If your bending lots of pipe on a table bender or a 555 you may want to figure out the deduction from front of shoe to center of your most common bends. Put a scrap pipe in the bender mark the front of the shoe bend to a 45. Take the pipe set it on the floor and use a straight edge or board to find the center of the bend and measure from the center of your bend to the mark you made for the shoe. Rinse and repeat for the other degrees.


----------



## nownojin (Jan 12, 2015)

Biscuits said:


> Is it a Chicago style bender? If it is an 1818 I'd look at the manual for it online and somewhat familiarize yourself with the basics like stub measurements. I'd also find center of bend measurements for the size you're using. Find centers for 15, 30, and 45° and you should be good.


Hey Biscuits , its a GB Sidewinder , it does like 1/2" through 1" I believe


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Flyingsod said:


> LoL never heard the communist thing. When I started in the trade though they were really pricey. It was a Mark of tradesmanship and great pride to figure out a way to get a run done without using one. Doesn't seem to be true anymore. I see runs I could have done with no ericson that have 2 or 3 installed.
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure he was referring to trade unions. Plumbers use unions, sparkies use ericson's. More than one ericson per run is unacceptable. But, like you said, a good electrician figures out a way to run pipe without them.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

joebanana said:


> I'm pretty sure he was referring to trade unions. Plumbers use unions, sparkies use ericson's. More than one ericson per run is unacceptable. But, like you said, a good electrician figures out a way to run pipe without them.




Not in my opinion. Knowing where to put a union is just as important as knowing how to do it without one. Only a fool of an electrician would pipe out of a serviceable piece of equipment without a union strategically placed that would allow the run to be disassembled and put back together easily. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Not in my opinion. Knowing where to put a union is just as important as knowing how to do it without one. Only a fool of an electrician would pipe out of a serviceable piece of equipment without a union strategically placed that would allow the run to be disassembled and put back together easily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I thought we were talking about pipe runs, not serviceable equipment. But thanks for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> ...When I hear people say they only use their eye when running pipe I instantly stop taking them seriously.


 It's called Eyeball Pipe for a reason: It ain't gonna be nearly as precise as measured conduit.

Heard lots of guys claim they could do it, only ever met one dude who actually could bend by eye so that it was close enough that side-by-side runs didn't look like hell.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

joebanana said:


> I thought we were talking about pipe runs, not serviceable equipment. But thanks for pointing out the obvious.




Yeah and where do pipe runs usually terminate? You're the one who made the remark that only real electricians do rigid runs without unions. But I guess I'm not a real sparky though because I call them unions and not ericksons. I'm one of those pretend electricians that runs rigid all day long, not like the ones that have to call themselves real electricians. Where's the slow jerk emoji?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Big John said:


> It's called Eyeball Pipe for a reason: It ain't gonna be nearly as precise as measured conduit.
> 
> Heard lots of guys claim they could do it, only ever met one dude who actually could bend by eye so that it was close enough that side-by-side runs didn't look like hell.


Use my hands and my knee unless it's 3/4 and up.  

And box offsets? We don't need no stupid box offsets. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Yeah and where do pipe runs usually terminate? You're the one who made the remark that only real electricians do rigid runs without unions. But I guess I'm not a real sparky though because I call them unions and not ericksons. I'm one of those pretend electricians that runs rigid all day long, not like the ones that have to call themselves real electricians. Where's the slow jerk emoji?


You must be a pretend electrician if all you do is "run rigid all day long" Sounds more like a plumber. Especially if you don't even know the proper terminology. :thumbup:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

joebanana said:


> You must be a pretend electrician if all you do is "run rigid all day long" Sounds more like a plumber. Especially if you don't even know the proper terminology. :thumbup:




You are in a very small group of douchebags that care whether it's called a union or an erickson. Congratulations. I can tell by your posts that you're kind of slow so I'm sorry about that...I feel like I'm talking to a handicapped person, which is weird. Good luck out there


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

joebanana said:


> You must be a pretend electrician if all you do is "run rigid all day long" Sounds more like a plumber. Especially if you don't even know the proper terminology. :thumbup:


I would hire any electrician who 'can rigid all day long" over a guy who has only run EMT or armoured cable:thumbup:

Try telling my guys that they are "pretend electricians" and you could end up with a pound of Chico jammed in your mouth



Biscuits said:


> You are in a very small group of douchebags that care whether it's called a union or an erickson. Congratulations. I can tell by your posts that you're kind of slow so I'm sorry about that...I feel like I'm talking to a handicapped person, which is weird. Good luck out there


Only matters to those who know the difference when ordering.
And I highly doubt banana knows


----------



## nownojin (Jan 12, 2015)

hahaha


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Biscuits said:


> You are in a very small group of douchebags that care whether it's called a union or an erickson. Congratulations. I can tell by your posts that you're kind of slow so I'm sorry about that...I feel like I'm talking to a handicapped person, which is weird. Good luck out there


Your Internet nic is wholly inappropriate: "Miss Congeniality" -- now that's a fit.

&&&&

Having run both GRC and EMT -- I must say, I love running pipe.

GRC is particularly sweet -- since the boss is well satisfied if I run 10 feet of GRC for every 200 feet of EMT he'd usually expect.

Yes, real electricians know that "running GRC all day" may mean tossing up a few sticks. 
( Wholly understandable considering the difficulty. )

Whereas an EMT trooper has to move metal like a gorilla -- typically solo -- to meet common production standards. It had better fly into the building.

It's for such reasons that I ALWAYS looked forward to running GRC. 

'Twas a vacation -- tempo wise.

&&&&&

Sweet, parallel runs of GRC or EMT is virtually an NEC//IBEW exclusive.

Anyone attempting such art in regular practice is soon kicked to the curb.

Beautiful work -- but just too slow.

&&&

For the above reasons, I don't rate GRC vs EMT as a contest at all. :no:

They are run in different worlds -- to wholly disparate production and quality standards.

Same difference when comparing Romex racers with MC troopers.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

telsa said:


> Your Internet nic is wholly inappropriate: "Miss Congeniality" -- now that's a fit.
> 
> &&&&
> 
> ...




Our plant has an electrical standard that calls for any conduits under bar joist height to be grc, you get good in a hurry or you don't do it at all. All of our machine and fixture wiring is done in rigid too mostly ran in 8x12" steel lined trenches also carrying air, water, and argon. Space is a commodity so if you can't put the pipe exactly where it needs to go you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

joebanana said:


> You must be a pretend electrician if all you do is "run rigid all day long" Sounds more like a plumber. Especially if you don't even know the proper terminology. :thumbup:


Where is the word "ericskson" in the below link for a 1/2" crouse hinds union?
https://west.westburne.ca/type-unio...onid=1A2ABE6EC0FD21D22FA22C6A3BA98D65.hybris1

I assume you are talking a 3 piece coupling??
https://ontario.westburne.ca/medias...lication/pdf&realname=THOBETE08192_A29_en.pdf


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I bid and won a project at HIA that spec'd rigid conduit when run under 12' high so myself and crew ran miles and miles of it, all sizes up to and including 4'' but mostly 3/4'' and 1''. I haven't done all that much threading since then and don't even remember the shrink numbers anymore without looking them up. You have to do it to keep it up. On the other hand, yesterday I dropped a chain thru two floors from an attic to the under crawlspace of a 2 story house , standard framing, thru an existing 3/4'' hole with an existing 14-2 in it , something a pipe runner would not have been able to pull off.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

glen1971 said:


> Where is the word "ericskson" in the below link for a 1/2" crouse hinds union?
> 
> https://west.westburne.ca/type-unio...onid=1A2ABE6EC0FD21D22FA22C6A3BA98D65.hybris1
> 
> ...




He probably struggles with the whole Kleenex vs tissue concept as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Yeah and where do pipe runs usually terminate? You're the one who made the remark that only real electricians do rigid runs without unions. But I guess I'm not a real sparky though because I call them unions and not ericksons. I'm one of those pretend electricians that runs rigid all day long, not like the ones that have to call themselves real electricians. Where's the slow jerk emoji?


Reading comprehension isn't your strong point is it? I was was backing up what Flyingsod said about Ericksons and tradesmanship. Granted Erickson is a registered trademark. And if you "run conduit all day long" when do you do real electrical work? I can train a monkey to run conduit. "Where do pipe runs usually terminate"? J-boxes, pull boxes, lighting panels, power panels, MCC's, control panels, cabinets, HID's, lots of stuff that doesn't need a Erickson. Ever heard of a meyers hub? You're probably one of those who uses three Ericksons in a run. What kind of "serviceable equipment" are you talking about?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

wcord said:


> I would hire any electrician who 'can rigid all day long" over a guy who has only run EMT or armoured cable:thumbup:
> 
> Try telling my guys that they are "pretend electricians" and you could end up with a pound of Chico jammed in your mouth
> 
> ...


What kind of people do you have working for you that can't run conduit all day long? The kind that have to jam Chico in peoples mouths because they can't? How do you know what I know? You don't, so go hire some guy's that cab run conduit. Obviously you can't dazzle them with brilliance, so you resort to the other method.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

glen1971 said:


> Where is the word "ericskson" in the below link for a 1/2" crouse hinds union?
> https://west.westburne.ca/type-unio...onid=1A2ABE6EC0FD21D22FA22C6A3BA98D65.hybris1
> 
> I assume you are talking a 3 piece coupling??
> https://ontario.westburne.ca/medias...lication/pdf&realname=THOBETE08192_A29_en.pdf


Erickson is a registered trademark, apparently Crouse Hinds isn't licensed to use it.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

joebanana said:


> Reading comprehension isn't your strong point is it? I was was backing up what Flyingsod said about Ericksons and tradesmanship. Granted Erickson is a registered trademark. And if you "run conduit all day long" when do you do real electrical work? I can train a monkey to run conduit. "Where do pipe runs usually terminate"? J-boxes, pull boxes, lighting panels, power panels, MCC's, control panels, cabinets, HID's, lots of stuff that doesn't need a Erickson. Ever heard of a meyers hub? You're probably one of those who uses three Ericksons in a run. What kind of "serviceable equipment" are you talking about?




You are so deep in a hole of your own stupidity I'm surprised you even came back. Everything you've said in this thread has made you out to be at best a weak minded tradesman and at worst an incompetent halfwit and possibly a poor human being. I was impressed though that you were able to refer to your fourth year apprentice study guides to find your list of electrical apparatuses, well done. Now if we could get you to stop saying erickson you might have a chance to turn things around.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

joebanana said:


> What kind of people do you have working for you that can't run conduit all day long? The kind that have to jam Chico in peoples mouths because they can't? _How do you know what I know_? You don't, so go hire some guy's that cab run conduit. Obviously you can't dazzle them with brilliance, so you resort to the other method.


I know that your ability to insult electricians who can run rigid, is much better than your reading comprehension. A guy who can run rigid, can run emt, or cable also. Running rigid requires the ability to visualize the run and how it goes together. A mistake in rigid is a lot more expensive to fix than just putting an extra set screw coupling in the emt run
My 2nd years, can not only run rigid, but emt, loomex( romex) , AC90 ( guess that's your MC cable), TECK, data, etc etc, AND install the stuff so it is neat and clean looking.
Do you even know the difference between a union and an Erickson, or where you can or cannot use a Meyers hub or an ES hub.
Not everybody spent their time in the trade being a running shoe electrician , wiring houses, like you obviously did. Maybe YOU are the "pretend electrician"


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

wcord said:


> I know that your ability to insult electricians who can run rigid, is much better than your reading comprehension. A guy who can run rigid, can run emt, or cable also. Running rigid requires the ability to visualize the run and how it goes together. A mistake in rigid is a lot more expensive to fix than just putting an extra set screw coupling in the emt run
> My 2nd years, can not only run rigid, but emt, loomex( romex) , AC90 ( guess that's your MC cable), TECK, data, etc etc, AND install the stuff so it is neat and clean looking.
> Do you even know the difference between a union and an Erickson, or where you can or cannot use a Meyers hub or an ES hub.
> Not everybody spent their time in the trade being a running shoe electrician , wiring houses, like you obviously did. Maybe YOU are the "pretend electrician"


Dude, I'm not here to insult anybody. I've ran more GRC in 40 years of refinery and power plant construction than you have. I've spent weeks straight running 4" GRC in pipe racks 30' in the air, literally miles of it. I've bent 4' sweeps on segment benders way more than you have. I've used almost every type of bender made. Gee, your guys are really talented if they can run EMT AND GRC, and, they can to a clean job too? That's special. Too bad you can't. What makes it "obvious" that I rope houses? I haven't roped a house since 1980. The difference between an Erickson and a union is that plumbers use unions, REAL electricians use Ericksons. You obviously are a pretend electrician.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

joebanana said:


> Dude, I'm not here to insult anybody. I've ran more GRC in 40 years of refinery and power plant construction than you have. I've spent weeks straight running 4" GRC in pipe racks 30' in the air, literally miles of it. I've bent 4' sweeps on segment benders way more than you have. I've used almost every type of bender made. Gee, your guys are really talented if they can run EMT AND GRC, and, they can to a clean job too? That's special. Too bad you can't. What makes it "obvious" that I rope houses? I haven't roped a house since 1980. *The difference between an Erickson and a union is that plumbers use unions, REAL electricians use Ericksons.* You obviously are a pretend electrician.



Not to add fuel to the fire, but I was pretty sure I had a link here about unions vs erickson.. And you conceded that Erickson is a registered trademark... Get off that kick... I bet I've installed a handful of ericksons (on one job), but I bet thousands of crouse hinds unions (UNY105SA, 205SA, 605SA, UNL's etc)....

Good on you for running miles of 4" GRC.. I bet it looks top notch - not being an a$$ either, as I'm assuming if you've ran miles of it you are quite good at it... It's not easy work, and has very little forgiveness to error.. Personally I haven't done tons of rigid due to the trend north of the 49th to switch to more and more teck cable... I did opt to post-pone my fourth year school to go to work on a conduit job for 7 months.. Learned a lot there, worked with some great pipe runners and did some decent work..

Everyone gets into their area of expertise and efficiency. Some are great troubleshooters and make a mountain of scrap to do one offset. Some are great piperunners and take forever to figure out a basic control circuit. Some can do a decent job of tray and cable and never know what a pony threader is.. Take pride in your work and do a decent job of it that you can "sign your name" to it...


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

joebanana said:


> You must be a pretend electrician if all you do is "run rigid all day long" Sounds more like a plumber. Especially if you don't even know the proper terminology. :thumbup:





joebanana said:


> Dude, I'm not here to insult anybody. I've ran more GRC in 40 years of refinery and power plant construction than you have. I've spent weeks straight running 4" GRC in pipe racks 30' in the air, literally miles of it. I've bent 4' sweeps on segment benders way more than you have. I've used almost every type of bender made. Gee, your guys are really talented if they can run EMT AND GRC, and, they can to a clean job too? That's special. Too bad you can't. What makes it "obvious" that I rope houses? I haven't roped a house since 1980. The difference between an Erickson and a union is that plumbers use unions, REAL electricians use Ericksons. You obviously are a pretend electrician.


Unions are used in explosion proof classed areas and have the designation of UNY
Ericksons are used in non classified areas.
With all of your experience, I would have thought you knew the difference.
Which is the point that you haven't been able to comprehend.

You bad mouthed electricians who have spent many years doing one aspect of the trade. And you claim you aren't here to insult anybody???

So now you know some new terminology.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

joebanana said:


> Dude, I'm not here to insult anybody. I've ran more GRC in 40 years of refinery and power plant construction than you have. I've spent weeks straight running 4" GRC in pipe racks 30' in the air, literally miles of it. I've bent 4' sweeps on segment benders way more than you have. I've used almost every type of bender made. Gee, your guys are really talented if they can run EMT AND GRC, and, they can to a clean job too? That's special. Too bad you can't. What makes it "obvious" that I rope houses? I haven't roped a house since 1980. The difference between an Erickson and a union is that plumbers use unions, REAL electricians use Ericksons. You obviously are a pretend electrician.


Running 4" conduit isn't impressive and it is only a pain because of the weight and time it takes to hang supports. Using three unions doesn't mean you are bad at running pipe. 

The guy that has to correct terminology and brag about what he did 40 years ago needs to get a life. I used to crap in my pants 33 years ago but that doesn't make me an expert of diapers.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

glen1971 said:


> Not to add fuel to the fire, but I was pretty sure I had a link here about unions vs erickson.. And you conceded that Erickson is a registered trademark... Get off that kick... I bet I've installed a handful of ericksons (on one job), but I bet thousands of crouse hinds unions (UNY105SA, 205SA, 605SA, UNL's etc)....
> 
> Good on you for running miles of 4" GRC.. I bet it looks top notch - not being an a$$ either, as I'm assuming if you've ran miles of it you are quite good at it... It's not easy work, and has very little forgiveness to error.. Personally I haven't done tons of rigid due to the trend north of the 49th to switch to more and more teck cable... I did opt to post-pone my fourth year school to go to work on a conduit job for 7 months.. Learned a lot there, worked with some great pipe runners and did some decent work..
> 
> Everyone gets into their area of expertise and efficiency. Some are great troubleshooters and make a mountain of scrap to do one offset. Some are great piperunners and take forever to figure out a basic control circuit. Some can do a decent job of tray and cable and never know what a pony threader is.. Take pride in your work and do a decent job of it that you can "sign your name" to it...


I learned how to run pipe as an apprentice on industrial jobs but, let me tell you, it's easy to forget. Nowadays, for the amount of pipe I put in, I'm lazy. I make the bend, don't worry about shrink back, and cut to fit. I pay for the pipe so I don't care what ends up in the dumpster  .


----------

